# Pic/info request : Boost gauge



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

So for all the guys who are running boost in their C5's ... what are you doing for boost gauge placement ? I've been wanting to install one in my car but have found no direct replacement pillers ,steering coloum pods or vent pods. 
If I have to cut apart a vent i will.. but if there is a different option for placement i'd rather wait for some input and hopefully some how to's

thanks in advance

P.Lang


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

ok.. well did some google'n and came across this...

http://allroadfaq.com/main/index.ph...unted-boost-gauge&catid=64:interior&Itemid=71

apparently some B6 a4 vent pods are very close in design to the c5 . some trimming and its a go


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

The b5 passats column mount is very close. The hump/stepdown on the passat's is more sudden instead of smoother like an a6's. All you need to do is heat the sides where the hump is and flatten it a little.

http://newsouthperformance.com/passatpod.htm


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

Check these out. Contact "Ricam78". He makes them.


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...Vent-Boost-Pod-amp-Podi-Stepper-Gauge-install


----------



## monkeesa6 (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ this is what im running. I like the set up, easy to see, retain all vent functions. 

Edit: my car is actually in that post, same screen name, red y pipe 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

monkeesa6 said:


> ^^ this is what im running. I like the set up, easy to see, retain all vent functions.
> 
> Edit: my car is actually in that post, same screen name, red y pipe
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Red Y-pipe is sick!!! How'd you do that one?


----------



## monkeesa6 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pulled it out, degreased it, hi temp black enamel for a couple coats, the red hi temp paint. Used painters tape to close off the openings, and pulled all the rubber grommets out before painting. 

Super easy, inexpensive and looks nice under the hood. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

